# Job offer from the Abu Dhabi National Hospital



## Jay21

Hello,

I've just been offered a job (consultant surgeon) at the Abu Dhabi National Hospital which is apparently in the Al Rasheed Tower on Zayed 2nd Street. Weirdly, I can't find any details of the hospital on any website, and so know very little about it. Can you guys help, perhaps if anyone has been there or even works there? I've emailed them for more details about the department, facilities etc and am waiting for a reply - although it has been less than 48 hours since they emailed me a job contract. 

The salary sounds good and comes with accommodation in a hospital flat with various other perks but obviously I need to look at all this carefully before I accept it.

They have also asked me to contact a travel firm who process work permits on behalf of the hospital - Emirates Travels Management LLC - who have emailed me a breakdown of costs as follows:
A. WORK PERMIT FEE = US$300
B. RESIDENCE PERMIT FEE = US$300
C. ENTRY CLEARANCE = US$250
D. RELEASE DOCUMENTS= US$400
E. COURIER /DISPATCH FEE = US$200
TOTAL: $1,450 
Does this sound right? It looks weird to me as its a travel company doing work permits rather than a government agency, and its unbelievable that its should cost $400 to release documents (unless this means something else) and $200 to courier it to the UK!

They've also stated that unless I pay and get this work and residence permit paperwork done they will not confirm the job contract, just so they know I am serious about taking up employment with them. The contract is written in language which is sometimes difficult to understand but it seems they will reimburse the fees afterwards. 

The licensing process for registration to practice is a separate one, which I understand is through the health authority هيئة الصحة - أبوظبي - is that correct?

Please let me have your thoughts - thanks very much!

Jay :ranger:


----------



## BedouGirl

Have you actually had an interview or did you just receive an email out of the blue? It's not legal to take money for these expenses. I am pretty sure this is a scam. Is there a telephone number for the hospital? Have you tried to call?


----------



## cmajewsk

I agree with BG, it looks like a scam. No reputable company/organization will ever ask for fees upfront for a job, that sounds very shady.


----------



## Jay21

Wow, you guys may be right - thanks! I've emailed them asking for more details and they have gone quiet. I had sent them my CV in response to an advert in which they said they are a hospital recruiting doctors and nurses, and they sent me an acceptance letter & contract without an interview - which was strange I thought, and asked if I could visit the place before taking this any further - again no response. I'm going to try and call them again tomorrow but I am seriously concerned about this. I wonder if this can be reported, surely they are tough on fraud, scams etc out there?


----------



## BedouGirl

Jay21 said:


> Wow, you guys may be right - thanks! I've emailed them asking for more details and they have gone quiet. I had sent them my CV in response to an advert in which they said they are a hospital recruiting doctors and nurses, and they sent me an acceptance letter & contract without an interview - which was strange I thought, and asked if I could visit the place before taking this any further - again no response. I'm going to try and call them again tomorrow but I am seriously concerned about this. I wonder if this can be reported, surely they are tough on fraud, scams etc out there?


I aM quite convinced this is a scam. Whatever you do, don't send them copies of any documents, such as your passport.


----------



## Catty1987

donot fall in this trap at any cost.... this is just a scam, they will cheat you and rob you of your money. No organisation will offer you a job without an interview.
donot send them any personal details like bank accounts, passport etc.


----------



## Jay21

Dear Bedougirl & Catty, I'm afraid I sent them a copy of my passport and CV with the initial email as they requested this as a requirement for the application. They don't have my bank details but will have my address and contact details from the CV. I have not been able to get through to them by phone but have asked them for more details on their bank account etc to play their game. I will get in touch with the police and passport office here for more advice, but if you know of any anti-fraud unit out there who could help please let me know and I'll send them the emails. If some action is taken from that end all this may come to nothing. What a mess - all I'm doing is applying for jobs! Thanks again


----------



## rgawai

This is a scam 
they even keep channging the names of the hospitals 
they even made a Website of an Hospital and when i tried to open the Website i realised it is a scam


----------



## hb103241

Yes, this is a scam. I received the same thing. An online interview and with no person to person interview even on skype. This was for a Director of Pharmacy position. Even the name of the Hospital is wrong. The visa application is also not the real visa application. I called and they sounded really shady over the phone too. Usually Goverement offices use ONE TIME to pay for their services.


----------



## Parapete

*scam warning*

Ive received the same email regarding Paramedic positions, before I released the documents they requested I asked for an approx. salary for the position. What they came back with was not acceptable so when I stated what I wanted which was 4 times what they offered they said this was doable and could I please forward copies of my passport and other documents for further processing. My gut tells me this is a scam and so far my gut has never let me down. I found a scam warning but it wont let me post links on here good luck everyone


----------



## BedouGirl

There is NO hospital of this name in Abu Dhabi. There is no need to post any links. This IS a scam!


----------



## ranjan82

Jay21 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I've just been offered a job (consultant surgeon) at the Abu Dhabi National Hospital which is apparently in the Al Rasheed Tower on Zayed 2nd Street. Weirdly, I can't find any details of the hospital on any website, and so know very little about it. Can you guys help, perhaps if anyone has been there or even works there? I've emailed them for more details about the department, facilities etc and am waiting for a reply - although it has been less than 48 hours since they emailed me a job contract.
> 
> The salary sounds good and comes with accommodation in a hospital flat with various other perks but obviously I need to look at all this carefully before I accept it.
> 
> They have also asked me to contact a travel firm who process work permits on behalf of the hospital - Emirates Travels Management LLC - who have emailed me a breakdown of costs as follows:
> A. WORK PERMIT FEE = US$300
> B. RESIDENCE PERMIT FEE = US$300
> C. ENTRY CLEARANCE = US$250
> D. RELEASE DOCUMENTS= US$400
> E. COURIER /DISPATCH FEE = US$200
> TOTAL: $1,450
> Does this sound right? It looks weird to me as its a travel company doing work permits rather than a government agency, and its unbelievable that its should cost $400 to release documents (unless this means something else) and $200 to courier it to the UK!
> 
> They've also stated that unless I pay and get this work and residence permit paperwork done they will not confirm the job contract, just so they know I am serious about taking up employment with them. The contract is written in language which is sometimes difficult to understand but it seems they will reimburse the fees afterwards.
> 
> The licensing process for registration to practice is a separate one, which I understand is through the health authority
> 
> Please let me have your thoughts - thanks very much!
> 
> Jay :ranger:


Is there any latest requirement by the hospital. Where should i contact for job now. Because i am looking job in dubai.


----------



## Stevesolar

ranjan82 said:


> Is there any latest requirement by the hospital. Where should i contact for job now. Because i am looking job in dubai.


Hi,
This hospital does not exist!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## bspie8114

All those fees go into someones pocket. I traced one of those back to sender, haven't heard from him since he was, lets say, questioned in his home country


----------

